# Masonic  B-day Bottle



## bearswede (Jun 5, 2006)

Got tired of waiting for the sun, to photograph this brilliant yellow-gold Masonic flask I got for my birthday... I'll have to tack one on later if it EVER comes out again!!!

  This one is trey crude... I swear it must have been made by a novice... Either that or by a hung-over vet!!!


  Ron


----------



## bearswede (Jun 5, 2006)

Great symbols...


----------



## bearswede (Jun 5, 2006)

Eagle side...


----------



## bearswede (Jun 5, 2006)

Bustah Pontil!!!!!


----------



## capsoda (Jun 5, 2006)

WoW, Thats a great birthday present Ron.


----------



## annie44 (Jun 5, 2006)

Really great color, and an incredible pontil!!  Congratulations!

 How is Boone?  I loved his puppy pic you posted awhile back.  I bet he is a lot of fun!!


----------



## bttlmark (Jun 5, 2006)

SWEEEET !!!!!!!!


----------



## bearswede (Jun 7, 2006)

> How is Boone?  I loved his puppy pic you posted awhile back.  I bet he is a lot of fun!!


 
  Thanks, Cindy...

  Here's a couple of Boone...


----------



## bearswede (Jun 7, 2006)

If I ever get to diggin' again, I'll know who to bring along...


----------



## annie44 (Jun 7, 2006)

Ron,
 Boone is adorable!!  He is so cute, I am sure that you are having a lot of fun with him.   My two, Annie and Rambo, are a constant source of  amusement for me - they have such different personalities, but both are so special in their own way.  

 I bought an  olive green snuff bottle on impulse yesterday - I hope it is nice, since I don't know anything about these bottles.  It has an open pontil, and beveled corners, with a flared lip.  I was hoping it might be from New England.  I'll post pics when I get it.  

 Going to visit my mom in PA this weekend, and she said that there are a lot of antique places nearby (she just moved there in December when she retired). I think we are going to a place called Adamstown - anyone heard of it?  Hoping to find a few treasures. 

 Cindy


----------



## DIGGER DAVE (Jun 7, 2006)

I hope my wife puts as much thought into my birthday next week ! Stuck in mass too and ready to take out the waders to start diggin !!


----------

